# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  الحماية القانونية للخصوصية المعلوماتية في ظل مشروع قانون المعاملات الإلكترونية

## ياسمين

*الحماية القانونية للخصوصية المعلوماتية* *في ظل مشروع قانون المعاملات الإلكترونية العماني** ورقة مقدمة لمؤتمر أمن المعلومات والخصوصية في ظل قانون الإنترنت القاهرة 2-4 يونيو2008م*

إعدادالدكتور. حسين بن سعيد الغافريدكتوراه في جرائم الإنترنت عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد العربي للتحكيم الإلكتروني2008
*
*

*مقدمة*


لا نزاع اليوم في أن الخصوصية تعد من الحقوق الدستورية الأساسية الملازمة للشخص الطبيعي بصفته الإنسانية كأصل عام ، فهي تعد أساس بنيان كل مجتمع سليم ، وهو يعتبر من الحقوق السابقة على وجود الدولة ذاتها.
لذا تحرص المجتمعات خاصة الديمقراطية منها على كفالة هذا الحق ، وتعتبره حقا مستقلا قائما بذاته ، ولا تكتفي بسن القوانين لحمايته بل تسعي إلى ترسيخه في الأذهان ، وذلك بغرس القيم النبيلة التي تلعب دورا كبيرا وفعالا في منع المتطفلين من التدخل في خصوصيات الآخرين وكشف أسرارهم . ولقد حظي هذا الحق باهتمام كبير سواء من جانب الهيئات والمنظمات الدولية أو من جانب الدساتير[1] والنظم القانونية .
 ومع تزايد التقنيات الحديثة وتطورها المستمر زادت المخاطر على الخصوصية ، فكثيرة هي الابتكارات التكنولوجية التي أصبحت اليوم تقيد الفرد في تنقلاته ، وترصد أعماله وحركاته ، وتجمع البيانات الشخصية حوله وتخزنها وتعالجها بواسطة الوسائل المعلوماتية كتقنيات المراقبة الفيديويه ، ورقابة البريد والاتصالات وقواعد البيانات وغيرها . وهي جميعها تؤلف تهديدا مباشرا وجديدا على الحياة الخاصة وللحريات الفردية خاصة بصورتها المستحدثة والمتمثلة في بنوك المعلومات[2] . لا سيما إذا استغلت المعلومات والبيانات المجمعة لغايات وأغراض مختلفة بدون رضا أصحابها الذين قد لا يكونون أصلا على علم بوجودها.
*أهمية البحث:*
بناء اي مجتمع رقمي يتطلب وجود نوعا من التفاعل الآمن والفوري بين  خدمات الكترونية عالية المستوى والفاعلية  تقدم من قبل مؤسسات حكومية أو خاصة وبين أفراد من المجتمع يستفيدوا من تلك الخدمات . وهذا لن يتاتى إلا لو أحس الأفراد بالآمن والثقة ، ومن هنا تأتي أهمية البحث  في كون محاولة متواضعة من الباحث في تسليط الضوء الخصوصية المعلوماتية وأهميتها ومخاطر التقنيات الحديثة عليها وكيفية الحماية التي وفرها مشروع قانون المعاملات الإلكترونية لها.
*أهداف البحث:*
         أ‌-        تسليط الضوء على الحق في الخصوصية المعلوماتية. 
      ب‌-      الكشف عن مخاطر التقنيات الحديثة على الحق في الخصوصية المعلوماتية .
      ت‌-      إيضاح الحماية التي وفرها مشروع قانون المعاملات الإلكترونية لهذا الحق.
*التساؤلا التي يثيرها البحث:*
يحاول الباحث من خلال هذا البحث الإجابة على التساؤلات التالية :
1.  دور تكنولوجيا المعلومات في تعريض الخصوصية المعلوماتية للخطر؟ .
2.  الحماية التي وفرها مشروع قانون المعاملات الإلكترونية للبيانات الخاصة؟
*خطة البحث* 
1. المحور الاول: ماهية الخصوصية المعلوماتية .
2. المحور الثاني: مشروع قانون المعاملات ودوره في حماية الخصوصية المعلوماتية.
وحيث أن الهدف الأساسي للبحث تسليط الضوء على الحماية التي وفرها مشروع قانون المعاملات الإلكترونية للخصوصية المعلوماتية فإننا سوف سوف نخصص المبحث التمهيدي للتعريف بالمشروع. 



*مبحث تمهيدي*

*الإطار العام لمشروع قانون المعاملات الإلكترونية*

تماشيا مع مبادرة عمان الرقمية التي تسعى هيئة تقنية المعلومات[3] إلى تنفيذها لتحويل سلطنة عُمان إلى مجتمع معرفي مستدام بتفعيل تقنيات المعلومات والإتصال لتعزيز الخدمات الحكومية وإثراء قطاع الأعمال و تمكين الأفراد من التعامل الرقمي ، ولزيادة الثقة لدى المواطنين والشركات التجارية في المعاملاتالإلكترونية فلقد بادرت هيئة تقنية المعلومات بالتعاون مع مؤسسة قانونية متخصصة إلى وضع مشروع قانون للتعاملات الإلكترونية. 
التعريف بالمشروع :
ويعتبر هذا القانون هو أول تشريع عماني لتنظيم التعاملات الالكترونية، جاء ليعالج العديد من القضايا الأساسية مثل:  صلاحيات المعاملاتالإلكترونية،وحماية البيانات،  الاعتماد القانوني للتواقيع الإلكترونية، الاعتراف والقيمة الاثباتية لبيانات الرسائل،صلاحية الدفع الالكتروني، المسائل القانونية وإصدار الرسائل الإلكترونية، وحمايةالخصوصية والأمن ، ومواجهة بعض الجرائم المعلوماتية سيما تلك التي من الممكن أن تقع قي نطاق التعاملات الإلكترونية. 
ويمكن من خلال هذا التشريع استخدام الوسائل الإلكترونية في تحرير وتبادل وحفظ المستندات، بما يحفظ حقوق المتعاملين ويضمن مصداقية وقانونية المعاملات الإلكترونية في آن واحد. إذ أنه وحتى الآن لا  توجد أي حجية للكتابة الإلكترونية وللتوقيع الإلكتروني في الإثبات أمام القضاء. 
يقع المشروع في 54 مادةمقسمة على تسعة فصول و يهدف إلى توفيرالبيئة التشريعية اللازمة لدعم التعاملات بالمستندات الموقعة الكترونيا. وجدير بالذكر أن نطاق القانون يشمل المعاملات المدنية والإدارية - التي يمكن إتمامها إلكترونياً - مما يساعد على رفع كفاءة العمل الإداري وتفعيل والارتقاء بمستوى أداء الخدمات الحكومية بما يتفق مع إيقاع العصر. 
 استغرق العمل في إعداد هذا المشروع حوالي ثلاث سنوات، بمشاركة العديد من الجهات والوحدات الحكومية بالتنسيق مع مؤسسة قانونية متخصصة وقد تم وضع المشروع  بعد دراسة ومقارنة لأهم التجارب العالمية التي شملت قوانين التجارة الإلكترونية والتوقيعات الإلكترونية الصادرة من الأمم المتحدة (لجنة الأمم المتحدة لقانون التجارة الدولي: الأونسيترال) والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وفرنسا وايرلندا وماليزيا وتونس، وقرارات الاتحاد الأوروبي، وغيرها من الدول المتقدمة والنامية. 
ملامح القانون:
 ويمكن تلخيص أهم ملامح قانون المعاملات الالكترونية فيما يلى : 
-  إضفاء حجية الإثبات القانونية للكتابة الإلكترونية وللتوقيع الإلكتروني في نطاق المعاملات المدنية والإدارية، ليكون لهما نفس الحجية القانونية في الإثبات للكتابة العادية وللتوقيع العادي .
-  إنشاء ما يسمى بالمحرر الإلكتروني وتعريفه وإعطاؤه نفس مفهوم المحرر الكتابي سواء من جواز اعتباره محرراً الكترونياً عرفياً أو محرراً إلكترونياً رسمياً .. 
-  اتساع نطاق تطبيق التوقيع الإلكتروني وفقاً لهذا القانون يشمل جميع المعاملات التي يجوز إتمامها إلكترونياً وهى المعاملات المدنية والإدارية بشرط أن تكون موقعة إلكترونياً وفقاً للشروط والضوابط التي وضعها القانون ولائحته التنفيذية .
-  حرص القانون على إلزام الجهات التي ستقدم خدمات التصديق الإلكتروني أو الخدمات المتعلقة بالتوقيعات الإلكترونية بالحصول على التراخيص اللازمة لهذا النشاط من هيئة تقنية المعلومات بصفتها الجهة المختصة ، وبما يضمن توافر الثقة والرقابة اللازمة لصحة وسلامة المعاملات الإلكترونية.
-  ركز القانون على وضع المبادئ والشروط العامة الأساسية لتنظيم التوقيع الإلكتروني وترك أمر الضوابط الفنية والتقنية التفصيلية لأحكام هذا التنظيم للائحته التنفيذية والقرارات التي تصدر تنفيذا له  ، وذلك لما لهذه الشروط من أبعاد فنية وتقنية دقيقة يتعذر وضعها في متن القانون .كما أن لوجود هذه الضوابط الفنية داخل اللائحة التنفيذية ضرورة أخرى وهى سهولة تعديلها إذا أقتضى الأمر ذلك، حيث أن تلك الضوابط تكون عرضة للتغيير نظراً للتطور التقني (التكنولوجي) السريع والمستمر في مجال تكنولوجيا المعلومات والاتصالات. 
-  تعامل القانون مع بعض الجرائم المعلوماتية التي من الممكن أن تقع في مجال المعاملات الإلكترونية ، وذلك تحقيقاً لمبدأ الردع العام والخاص في هذا المجال، وبقصد دعم الثقة فى التعامل الرقمي واستخدام تكنولوجيا المعلومات وتشجيع التعامل بها دون تخوف من أي فعل إجرامي قد يكون من شأنه حصوله هدم التعامل الإلكتروني بصفة عامة. 
 وأهم مجالات القانون هي: 
-  الحكومة الإلكترونية : وتشمل المعاملات الإدارية الحكومية وخدمات المواطنين بشكل عام  ومنها التصاريح المختلفة والخدمات التي تقدمها الجمارك والضرائب ومصلحة الأحوال المدنية، وكذلك ما يقدم إلى الجهات الحكومية من طلبات والتي من الممكن ووفقاً لهذا القانون أن تتم عن طريق المحررات الإلكترونية التي تصدرها الجهات المشار إليها ويتم توقيعها من قبل الموظفين العموميين في هذه الجهات مما يضفى على تلك المحررات الإلكترونية الحكومية صفة المحررات الرسمية بسبب قيام الموظف العام للتوقيع عليها إلكترونيا. ويستهدف هذا كله رفع كفاءة العمل الإداري ، والارتقاء بمستوى أداء الخدمات الحكومية بما يتفق مع إيقاع العصر .
-  المعاملات المدنية الإلكترونية : وتشمل كل معاملة إلكترونية مدنية الطابع سواء بالنظر إلى طرفيها أو إلى أحد طرفيها فحسب، والتي تخرج عن مفهوم المعاملات التجارية وبديهي أن الحاجة إلى منح حجية للتوقيع الإلكتروني في هذا الصدد من شأنه تشجيع تعامل المدنيين ، غير التجار، مع بعضهم البعض ومع التجار، عبر شبكات الاتصالات والمعلومات ومن بينها شبكة الإنترنت. 

*المبحث الأول*

*ماهية الحق في الخصوصية المعلوماتية*

تمهيد:
حاجة الانسان بأن يخلو إلى نفسه وأن يشعر بالهدوء والسكينة البعيدة عن أعين الناس او مراقبة الفضوليين أو الإحتفاظ بافكاره أو علاقاته الحميمة أو ارتباطاته وأفراد أسرته وراء ستار السرية ، حاجة قديمة قدم وجود الانسان نفسه.
لذا تحرص المجتمعات خاصة الديمقراطية منها على كفالة الخصوصية  ، وتعتبره حقا مستقلا قائما بذاته ، ولا تكتفي بسن القوانين لحمايته بل تسعي إلى ترسيخه في الأذهان ، وذلك بغرس القيم النبيلة التي تلعب دورا كبيرا وفعالا في منع المتطفلين من التدخل في خصوصيات الآخرين وكشف أسرارهم . ولقد حظي هذا الحق باهتمام كبير سواء من جانب الهيئات والمنظمات الدولية أو من جانب الدساتير والنظم القانونية ، فعلى الصعيد الدولي نجد أن هذا الاهتمام يبرز في صورة اتفاقيات دولية كالإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان الصادر من الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بموجب قررها رقم 217 المؤرخ في 10/12/1948 م في المادة (12) منه[4].ٍ  
ولقد تضاعف الاهتمام بهذا الحق نظرا لما يتعرض له من مخاطر تحيط به وتهدده أبرزها التقدم التكنولوجي والإعلامي و المعلوماتى الملحوظ والذي كان له دور كبير في اقتحام حصون هذا الحق واختراق حواجزه وتسلق أسواره ، الأمر الذي يقتضي تدخل المشرع لحمايته بالأسلوب الذي يتفق وطبيعة هذه الأخطار. 
فضلا عن المؤتمرات الدولية التي انعقدت في أنحاء العالم لبحث أفضل الوسائل لحماية هذا الحق كالقرار الصادر من المؤتمر الدولي لحقوق الإنسان المنعقد في طهران في الفترة من 22 إبريل إلى 13 مايو 1968والذي هدف في مضمونه إلى حماية حق الإنسان في حياته الخاصة ، وأيضا مؤتمر حقوق الإنسان المنعقد خلال العام الدولي لحقوق الإنسان 1968م في مونتريال بكندا الذي وجه الأنظار إلى الأخطار الجديدة الناتجة عن التطورات التقنية والعلمية على هذا الحق مثل التجسس الإلكتروني[5] ، أضف إلى ذلك مؤتمر الحق في حرمة الحياة الخاصة الذي انعقد بمدينة الإسكندرية خلال الفترة من 4-6/6/1987م.
أما على الصعيد المحلي أو الداخلي فإن الاهتمام بهذا الحق يبرز من خلال ما نصت عليه في الدساتير والنظم السياسية للدول كالنظام الأساسي لسلطنة عمان الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 101/96 في المواد 30،27،18 منه[6].والمواد 57،45 من الدستور المصري1971م ، والمواد7 ، 10 ، 15 من الدستور الأردني 1952م ، والمواد 11 ، 29 ، 30 ، 31 ، 39 من الدستور الكويتي[7]. بالإضافة إلى ذلك نجد أن غالبية الدول ومن خلال تشريعاتها الوطنية قد أصبغت حمايتها الجنائية لهذا الحق كالمادة 262من القانون الجزاء العماني والمواد226-1 إلى 226-7 من قانون الفرنسي الجديد والمواد 309مكرر و309 مكرر(أ) من قانون العقوبات المصري.
  ولهذا الحق العدد من المفاهيم المنفصلة لكنها ترتبط معا في الوقت ذاته[8]وهي:- 
1- خصوصية المعلومات Information  Privacy  وهي محور بحثنا هذا والتي تتضمن القواعد التي تحكم جمع وادارة البيانات الخاصة كمعلومات بطاقات الهوية والمعلومات المالية والسجلات الطبية والسجلات الحكومية وهي المحل الذي يتصل عادة بمفهوم حماية البيانات  Data Protection  . 
2- الخصوصية الجسدية او المادية Bodily  Privacy  : والتي تتعلق بالحماية الجسدية للافراد ضد اية اجراءات ماسة بالنواحي المادية لاجسادهم كفحوص الجينات _GENETIC TESTS_ ، وفحص المخدرات _DRUG TESTING_ _ ._ 
3- خصوصية الاتصالات  Telecommunication Privacy والتي تغطي سرية وخصوصية المراسلات الهاتفية والبريد والبريد الالكتروني وغيرها من الاتصالات .
4- الخصوصية الاقليمية ( نسبة الى الاقليم المكاني ) place privacy والتي تتعلق بالقواعد المنظمة للدخول الى المنازل وبيئة العمل او الاماكن العامة والتي تتضمن التفتيش والرقابة الالكترونية والتوثق من بطاقات الهوية . 

وفي العصر الحديث ظهرت الحاجة الماسة لمعرفة الكثير من المعلومات وأصبحت المعلومات عصب الحياة الاقتصادية والسياسية والاجتماعية والعلمية . واصبح استخدام الحاسب الآلي من سمات وضرورات حسن التنظيم الاداري سواء على مستوى روابط القانون العام أو على روابط القانون الخاص . ولهذا وصف هذا العصر وبحق عصر الحاسوب.
وإذا كان موضوع البحث هو حماية الخصوصية المعلوماتية في إطار مشروع قانون المعاملات الإلكترونية العماني . فإنه يجدر بنا أولا بيان تعريف المقصود بهذا المصطلح وكيفية  أثرت فيه التكنولوجيا الحديثة .
*أولا. المقصود بالخصوصية المعلوماتية:*
هناك نوع من  المعلومات يطلق عليها خاصة كونها تتعلق بالشخص ذاته وتنتمي إلى كيانه كإنسان مثل الإسم والعنوان ورقم الهاتف وغيرها من المعلومات ، فهي معلومات تأخذ شكل بيانات تلزم الإلتصاق بكل شخص طبيعي معرف أو قابل للتعريف [9].
وهذه النوعية من المعلومات أصبحت في وقتنا الحاضر على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية في ظل فلسفة المعلوماتية المعاصرة ، سيما وأن فكرة العالم الرقمي ، لا يمكن لها السير في التطور ومواكبة اهتمامات الإنسان سوى باستخدام المعلومات. من هنا ظهر ما يعرف بالخصوصية المعلوماتية.
ويعتبر مبدأ الخصوصية المعلوماتية الذي يقصد به حتق الشخص في أن يتحكم بالمعلومات التي تخصه من المبادئ القديمة ، إذ يجد اساسه في أيام إلهي HEY DEY  للصحافة الصفراء خلال الربع الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر.[10].
ويعزى الفضل في توجيه الانتباه لمفهوم خصوصية المعلومات في هذه الفترة الى مؤلفين أمريكيين هامين في هذا الحقل ، الأول كتاب الخصوصية والحرية Privacy and Freedomلمؤلفه ويستن - Alan Westin عام 1967 [11]، والثاني كتاب الاعتداء على الخصوصية The Assault on Privacy لمؤلفه ميلر Miller[12]، وكلاهما قدما مفهوما وتعريفا لخصوصية المعلومات.
 فويستن ذهب في تعريفه للخصوصية المعلوماتية إلى أنها " *حق الافراد في تحديد متى وكيف والى أي مدى تصل المعلومات عنهم للاخرين"* (the claim of individuals 'to determine for themselves when, how and to what extent information about them is communicated to others ) ، في حين عرَف ميلر الحق في خصوصية المعلومات على أنها *قدرة الافراد على التحكم بدورة المعلومات التي تتعلق بهم"* ('the individual's ability to control the circulation of information relating to him' )  . 
ومن خلاصة هذه الدراسات الأكاديمية في الفترة المشار إليها ، يمكن القول أن الخصوصية من حيث مفهومها جرى التعامل معها كحق لمنع إساءة استخدام الحكومة للبيانات التي يصار لمعالجتها آليا او الكترونيا أو تقييد استخدامها وفق القانون فقط[13] .
ولم تترد المحكمة الدستورية لألمانيا الاتحادية في قرار مهم لها في شأن الاحصاء القومي من اعتبار قضية المعلومات على أنها بالنسبة للأفراد قضية " حق تحديد مصير بالنسبة للمعلومات " ، حيث أوضحت المحكمة بأن عدم التقيد والضبط في الوصول إلى المعلومات والبيانات الفردية يعرض للخطر وبشكل فعلي ، جميع الحقوق المحمية في الدستور وبشكل فعلي ، جميع الحقوق المحمية في الدستور[14] 
أما على صعيد التشريع فقد شهدت أوروبا ، تطوير هذه الفكرة ضمن حزمة شاملة من مبادئ السلوك والممارسات المقبولة ، أهمها تأكيد الاستخدام العادل والمنصف للبيانات الشخصية ، والتدخل بالحدود الدنيا ، وتقييد وتضييق أغراض استخدام البيانات وحصر الاستخدام في غرض الجمع[15] . 
ففي ألمانيا ظهرت  اول معالجة تشريعية في ميدان حماية البيانات كان عام 1970 في ولاية هيس بالمانيا ( LAND OF HESSE IN GERMANY  ) ، لكن هذه المعالجة لا تعد قانونا متكاملا لاعتبارات عديدة اولها انه ليس قانون دولة ، وقد تبعه سن اول قانون وطني ( متكامل ) في السويد عام 1973 ثم الولايات المتحدة عام 1974 ثم المانيا على المستوى الفدرالي عام 1977 ثم فرنسا عام 1978 وفي عام 1981 وضع مجلس أوروبا اتفاقية حماية الافراد من مخاطر المعالجة الالية للبيانات الشخصية [16]، ووضعت كذلك منظمة التعاون الاقتصادي والتنمية دليلا ارشاديا لحماية الخصوصية ونقل البيانات الخاصة ، والذي قرر مجموعة قواعد تحكم عمليات المعالجة الإلكترونية للبيانات ، وهذه القواعد تصف البيانات والمعلومات الشخصية على انها معطيات تتوفر لها الحماية في كل مرحلة من مراحل الجمع  COLLECTION والتخزين STORAGE  والمعالجة  PROCESSING  والنشر DISSEMINATION. ثم وفي خطوة متطورة على المستوى التشريعي الاقليمي ، بل وذات اثر عالميا ، اصدر الاتحاد الأوروبي  الامر التشريعي الخاص بحماية البيانات ونقلها عبر الحدود لعام 1995 [17]، الذي مثل مرحلة جديدة في اعادة تنظيم خصوصية المعلومات ادت الى اعادة وضع العديد من دول أوروبا تشريعات جديدة او تطوير تشريعاتها القائمة في هذا الحقل ، بل اثر فيما تضمنه من معايير في حقل نقل البيانات خارج الحدود لجهة  في  سعي العديد من دول العالم خارج نطاق اوروبا الى التواؤم مع ما قرره هذا الأمر التشريعي  ، وبالعموم يمكننا القول بإيجاز ان مفهوم حماية البيانات في المواثيق المتقدمة يتطلب ان تكون البيانات الشخصية :- 
1 - قد تم الحصول عليها بطريق مشروع وقانوني . 
2 - تستخدم للغرض الأصلي المعلن والمحدد ولا تكشف لغير المصرح لهم بالاطلاع عليها 
3 - تتصل بالغرض المقصود من الجمع ولا تتجاوزه ومحصورة بذلك . 
4 - صحيحة وتخضع لعمليات التحديث والتصحيح . 
5 - يتوفر حق الوصول اليها مع حق الإخطار بأنشطة المعالجة او النقل وحق التصحيح والتعديل وحتى طلب الالغاء . 
6 - تحفظ سرية وتحمى سريتها وفق معايير امن ملائمة لحماية المعلومات ونظم المعالجة . 
7 – تتلف عد استنفاذ الغرض من جمعها.   
خلاصة الأمر *يمكننا القول ان خصوصية المعلومات هي حماية البيانات ،* فهناك *ترادف بوجه عام قائم ما بين اصطلاح خصوصية المعلومات وحماية البيانات* ، وليس بين الخصوصية وبين حماية البيانات ، اما شيوع استخدام اصطلاح الخصوصية مستقلا ومنفردا دون الحاقه بالبيانات في البيئة الإلكترونية للدلالة على حماية البيانات واستخدامه كذلك في الدراسات الأكاديمية وفي الدراسات التقنية وأبحاث وتقرير قطاعات الأعمال ، فهو امر يرجع الى ان تعبير الخصوصية شاع بوقعه هذا في ظل تزايد مخاطر التقنية الى مدى ارتبط بها في الاستخدام وكأنه ينحصر في نطاقها وبيئتها ، وهو طبعا ليس بكذلك ، لكن ربما لان اشد ما يمكن ان يمثل تغولا على هذا الحق وانتهاكا له ، هو الوسائل التقنية ومخاطر المعالجة الآلية للبيانات . كما ان استخدام اصطلاح الخصوصية في بيئة مواقع الإنترنت ومسائل عقود التقنية او خدمات التقنية عموما يشير الى حماية الخصوصية المعلوماتية او حماية البيانات[18]


*ثانيا.التقنيات الحديثة وأثرها على الخصوصية المعلوماتية:*
تمكن تقنية المعلومات الجديدة خزن واسترجاع وتحليل كميات هائلة من البيانات الشخصية التي يتم تجميعها من قبل المؤسسات والدوائر الحكومية أو من قبل أو من قبل مؤسسات القطاع الخاص ، ليس هذا فحسب بل يمكن مقارنة المعلومات المخزونة في قاعدة بيانات ما بمعلومات في قاعدة بيانات أخرى ، ويمكن نقلها عبر البلد في ثوان وبتكاليف منخفضة نسبيا . "أن هذا بوضوح يكشف الى أي مدى يمكن أن يكون تهديد الخصوصية " .
والحقيقة أن استخدام وسائل التقنية العالية في ميدان جمع ومعالجة البيانات الشخصية من قبل الدولة أو القطاع الخاص ، قد عمق التناقضات الحادة التي برزت منذ القدم بين حق الأفراد في الحياة الخاصة ، وموجبات اطلاع على شؤون الأفراد . وتتمثل هذه التناقضات ، بمعالم أربعة رئيسة [19]:-
*أولا :-* التناقض بين حق الحياة الخاصة وحق الدولة في الاطلاع على شؤون الأفراد ، والذي عمقه تزايد تدخل الدولة في شؤون الأفراد ، وليس المراد بهذا التدخل الاطلاع على معلومات معينة عن الأفراد لتنظيم الحياة الاجتماعية على نحو افضل ، كالاحتفاظ بسجلات الولادات والزواج والوفيات والإحصاءات وغيرها ، بل استخدام الدولة للمعلومات الشخصية الخاصة بالفرد لأغراض تتناقض مع صونها واحترامها . 
*ثانيا :-* التناقض بين حق الفرد في الاحتفاظ بسريته ، ومصلحته في كشف حياته الخاصة ليتمتع بثمار هذا الكشف . ورغم أن هذا التناقض للوهلة الاولى غير متحقق ، باعتبار أن الاحتفاظ بالسرية حق ، والكشف الطوعي عن هذه السرية حق أيضا ، الا أن احتمال استغلال المعلومات المعطاة طوعا لأغراض غير التي أعطيت لأجلها يمثل انتهاكا لحرمة الفرد وسريته. 
*ثالثا :-* التناقض بين الحياة الخاصة ، والحق في جمع المعلومات لغايات البحث العلمي ، أو حرية البحث العلمي . 
*رابعا :-* التناقض بين الحق في الحياة الخاصة وبين حرية الصحافة وتبادل المعلومات ( الحرية الاعلامية ). 
هذه التناقضات - كما اسلفنا - برزت منذ القدم بين حق الفرد في حماية حياته وبياناته الخاصة ، وبين موجبات الاطلاع على شؤون الفرد ، بما فيها تلك التي تقع ضمن نطاق حياته الخاصة . وإذا كانت الجهود التنظيمية ، الإدارية والتشريعية ، سعت الى إقامة التوازن بين هذه الحقوق المتعارضة فان استخدام التقنية في ميدان جمع ومعالجة البيانات الشخصية ، قد خلق واقعا صعبا هدد هذا التوازن من جهة وعمق حدة التناقضات المشار إليها من جهة أخرى . 
ان استخدام الحواسيب في ميدان جمع ومعالجة البيانات الشخصية المتصلة بالحياة الخاصة للأفراد خلف آثارا إيجابية عريضة ، لا يستطيع أحد إنكارها  خاصة في مجال تنظيم الدولة  لشؤون الأفراد الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والعلمية ، وغيرها ، وهذا ما أوجد في الحقيقة ما يعرف ببنوك المعلومات Data Bank  والتي  قد تكون مقصورة على بيانات ومعلومات تتصل بقطاع بعينه ، كبنوك المعلومات القانونية مثلا ، أو قد تكون شاملة لمختلف الشؤون والقطاعات ، وقد تكون مهيأة للاستخدام على المستوى الوطني العام أو المستخدمة على نحو خاص ، كمراكز وبنوك معلومات الشركات المالية والبنوك وقد تكون كذلك مهيأة للاستخدام الإقليمي أو الدولي . 
وبفعل الكفاءة العالية لوسائل التقنية والإمكانات غير المحدودة في مجال تحليل واسترجاع المعلومات ، اتجهت جميع دول العالم بمختلف هيئاتها ومؤسساتها الى إنشاء قواعد البيانات لتنظيم عملها ، واتسع على نحو كبير استخدام الحاسبات الآلية  لجمع وتخزين ومعالجة البيانات الشخصية لأغراض متعددة فيما يعرف ببنوك ومراكز المعلومات الوطنية [20]، وصاحب هذا التوجه ظهور الشعور بمخاطر تقنية المعلومات وتهديدها للخصوصية . هذا الشعور نما وتطور بفعل الحالات الواقعية للاستخدام غير المشروع للبيانات الشخصية واتساع دائرة الاعتداء على حق الأفراد في الحياة الخاصة  مما حرك الجهود الدولية والإقليمية والوطنية لإيجاد مبادئ وقواعد من شأن مراعاتها حماية الحق في الحياة الخاصة وبالضرورة إيجاد التوازن بين حاجات المجتمع لجمع وتخزين ومعالجة البيانات الشخصية ، وكفالة حماية هذه البيانات من مخاطر الاستخدام غير المشروع لتقنيات معالجتها . 
وتكمن المعالم الرئيسة لمخاطر أجهزة الحاسب الآلي وبنوك المعلومات الخصوصية المعلوماتية فيما يلي[21]: 
*أولا*: "أن الكثير من المؤسسات الحكومية[22] والشركات الخاصة [23]، تجمع عن الأفراد بيانات عديدة ومفصلة تتعلق بالوضع المادي أو الصحي أو التعليمي أو العائلي أو العادات الاجتماعية أو العمل ..الخ ، وتستخدم الحاسبات وشبكات الاتصال في خزنها ومعالجتها وتحليلها والربط بينها واسترجاعها ومقارنتها ونقلها ، وهو ما يجعل فرص الوصول الى هذه البيانات على نحو غير مأذون به أو بطريق التحايل اكثر من ذي قبل ، ويفتح مجالا أوسع لإساءة استخدامها أو توجيهها توجيها منحرفا أو خاطئا أو مراقبة الأفراد وتعرية خصوصياتهم أو الحكم عليهم حكما خفيا من واقع سجلات البيانات الشخصية المخزنة "[24] . على سبيل المثال ، فأن حكومة الولايات المتحدة وفق دراسات 1990 جمعت 4 بليون سجل مختلف حول الأمريكيين ، بمعدل (17) بندا لكل رجل وامرأة وطفل ، ومصلحة الضريبة (IRS) في الولايات المتحدة تمتلك سجلات الضرائب لحوالي ( 100 ) مليون أمريكي على حواسيبها ، وتملك الوكالات الفدرالية - عدا البنتاغون - ثلاث شبكات اتصالات منفصلة تغطي كل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لنقل وتبادل البيانات . ولنتخيل ان هذه الارقام كانت في ظل غياب الانترنت وفي ظل بدايات الاعتماد على التشبيك الواسع النطاق ، وقبل عشر سنوات ، ولنتساءل معا ما هو الوضع في الوقت الحاضر ؟؟؟  
*ثانيا* : ظهور الطريق السريع للمعلومات [25]خلق مشكلة في سهولة استراق السمع والتجسس الإلكتروني . ففي مجال نقل البيانات "تتبدى المخاطر المهددة للخصوصية في عدم قدرة شبكات الاتصال على توفير الأمان المطلق أو الكامل لسرية ما ينقل عبرها من بيانات  وامكانية استخدام الشبكات في الحصول بصورة غير مشروعة ، عن بعد على المعلومات " ولم تحل وسائل الأمان التقنية من الحماية من هذه المخاطر[26]وفي الاعوام من 1993 وحتى 2000 نشط البيت الابيض الامريكي والهيئات المتخصصة التي انشأها لهذا الغرض في توجيه جهات التقنية الى العمل الجاد على خلق تقنيات أمان كافية للحفاظ على السرية الخصوصية ، وبالرغم من التقدم الكبير على هذا الصعيد الا ان احدث تقارير الخصوصية تشير الى انه لا تزل حياة الافراد واسرارهم في البئية الرقمية  معرضة للاعتداء في ظل عدم تكامل حلقات الحماية ( التنظيمية والتقنية والقانونية )[27].
*ثالثا* : الكثير من بنوك المعلومات ، تحوي بيانات غير دقيقة أو معلومات غير كاملة لم يجر تعديلها بما يكفل إكمالها وتصويبها مما يشكل إعتداء على الخصوصية المعلوماتية . فعلى سبيل المثال ، كلف مكتب تقييم التقنية في الولايات المتحدة (OTA) في عام 1981 الدكتور (لوردن) ، وهوعالم في مجال الجريمة ، بإجراء دراسة حول قيمة بيانات التاريخ الإجرامي التي تحويها ملفات ( FBI- وكالة الشرطة الفدرالية ) وملفات وكالة شرطة ولاية نيويورك ، وقد وجد أن النسبة عالية من البيانات كانت غير كاملة وغير دقيقة ومبهمة ، ويتضمن العديد منها اعتقالات وتقصيات لم تؤد الى إدانة ، أو أنها متعلقة بجنح بسيطة تمت في الماضي القديم ، واظهرت دراسات أخرى أن أصحاب العمل لم يوظفوا في الغالب مثل هؤلاء الأشخاص لسجلاتهم الإجرامية غير الدقيقة ، واعترفت أربع من خمس ولايات أمريكية تم الاتصال معها بواسطة مكتب تقييم التقنية (OTA) أنها لم تتأكد أبدا من دقة البيانات في ملفاتها أو أنها لم تقم باستماع نوعي منتظم .
*رابعا* : أن المعلومات الشخصية التي كانت فيما قبل منعزلة متفرقة ، والتوصل إليها صعب متعذر ، أصبحت في بنوك المعلومات مجمعة متوافرة متكاملة سهلة المنال، متاح اكثر من ذي قبل استخدامها في أغراض الرقابة على الأفراد .
*خامسا* : ان تكامل عناصر الحوسبة مع الاتصالات والوسائط المتعددة اتاح وسائل رقابة متطورة سمعية ومرئية ومقروءة ، اضافة الى برمجيات التتبع وجمع المعلومات آليا ، كما اتاحت الانترنت القدرة العالية لا على جمع المعلومات فقط ، بل معالجتها عبر تقنيات الذكاء الصناعي التي تتمتع بها الخوادم ( انظمة الكمبيوتر المستضيفة وانظمة مزودي الخدمات ) والتي تتوفر ايضا لدى محركات البحث وبرمجيات تحليل الاستخدام والتصرفات على الشبكة . 
وظهرت احداث شهيرة في حقل الاعتداء على البيانات الخاصة من بينها - على سبيل المثال - الحادثة التي حصلت في جنوب افريقيا حيث امكن للمعتدين الوصول الى الاشرطة التي خزنت عليها المعلومات الخاصة بمصابي امراض الايدز وفحوصاتهم ، وقد تم تسريب هذه المعلومات الخاصة والسرية الى جهات عديدة[28] . ومن الحوادث الشهيرة الاخرى حادثة حصلت عام 1989 عندما تمكن احد كبار موظفي احد البنوك السويسرية بمساعدة سلطات الضرائب الفرنسية بان سرب اليها شريطا يحتوي على ارصدة عدد من الزبائن[29] ، وقد تكرر مثل هذه الحادث في المانيا ايضا .كما وأن القضايا التي حصلت ما بين عامي 96-97 في الحقل المصرفي أظهرت أن الوصول الى البيانات الشخصية ارتبط في الغالب بانشطة الابتزاز التي غالبا ما تتعلق بالتحايل على الضريبة من قبل زبائن البنوك[30] . وفي عام 1986 اتهمت شركة IBM بان نظام الامن التي تنتجه  المسمى RACF يستخدم للرقابة على الموظفين داخل المنشآت  ، وفي عام 1994 ايضا وفي المانيا اثير جدل واسع حول حق دائرة التأمينات الصحية بنقل البيانات الشخصية الى شركات خارجية ، وشبيه بهذا الجدل ما يثور الان بشأن مدى احقية شركات تزويد الانترنت والتلفونات الكشف عن معلومات الزبائن لجهات اخرى[31] . وفي بيئة الانترنت ، تستخدم العديد من الوسائل التقنية لتتبع المعلومات الشخصية للمشتركين، من اشهرها ما يعرف برسائل ( كوكيز - cookies ) التي تنتقل الى نظام المستخدم بمجرد دخوله للموقع وتتمكن من تسجيل بيانات تخص المستخدم ، 
لقد ارتكبت العديد من جهات الرقابة انشطة اساءة استخدام البيانات الخاصة حتى في اكثر الدول المتقدمة ، وكان الهدف من وراء هذه الاعتداءات في الغالب سياسيا او اقتصاديا ، لهذا كانت البيانات المستهدفة هي بيانات المعارضة السياسية والصحفيين وناشطي حقوق الانسان ، وهو ما اقتضى تزايد النشاط الدولي في حقل حماية الخصوصية من انشطة الرقابة الالكترونية ELETRONIC SURVEILLAN .
ان هذه المخاطر اثارت وتثير مسالة الاهمية الاستثنائية للحماية القانونية - الى جانب الحماية التقنية - للبيانات الشخصية ، ومن العوامل الرئيسة في الدفع نحو وجوب توفير حماية تشريعية وسن قوانين في هذا الحقل ، انه وقبل اختراع الكمبيوتر ، فان حماية هؤلاء الاشخاص كانت تتم بواسطة النصوص الجنائية التي تحمي الاسرار التقليدية ( كحماية الملفات الطبية او الاسرار المهنية بين المحامي والموكل ) وعلى الرغم من ذلك فان هذه النصوص التقليدية لحماية شرف الانسان وحياته الخاصة لا تغطي الا جانبا من الحقوق الشخصية وبعيدة عن حمايته من مخاطر جمع وتخزين والوصول الى ومقارنة واختيار وسيلة نقل المعلومات في بيئة الوسائل التقنية الجديدة هذه المخاطر الجديدة التي تستهدف الخصوصية دفعت العديد من الدول لوضع تشريعات ، تتضمن قواعد ادارية ومدنية وجنائية من اجل حماية الخصوصية وتوصف بانها تشريعات السرية وليست فقط مجرد تشريعات تحمي من افعال مادية تطال الشرف الاعتبار والحياة الخاصة . كما أن هذه المخاطر كانت محل اهتمام دولي وإقليمي ووطني افرز قواعد ومبادئ تتفق وحجم هذه المخاطر ، كوجوب مراعاة الدقة في جمع البيانات وكفالة صحتها وسلامتها ، واتخاذ تدابير أمنية لمعالجتها وخزنها ونقلها ، واقرار مبدأ حق المشاركة الفردية في تعديل وتصحيح وطلب إلغاء البيانات ، ووجوب تحديد الغرض من جمعها ومدة استخدامها ، واقرار مبدأ مسؤولية القائمين على وظائف بنوك المعلومات لأي تجاوز أو مخالفة للمبادئ الموضوعية والشكلية في جمع ومعالجة وتخزين ونقل البيانات الشخصية ، وهذه المبادئ أكدت عليها ايضا تشريعات حماية الحياة الخاصة .
*المبحث الثاني*

*حماية  الخصوصية المعلوماتية*

تمهيد 
إن التطور السريع للمعلوماتية افرز حتمية التشريع في هذا المجال بوضع قانوني قطعي يخدم صالح الأفراد ويضمن حمايتهم ، ففي جميع الأحوال لا يجب أن تكون المعلوماتية وسيلة للإنتقاص من الكرامة الإنسانية أو حقوق الإنسان أو الحياة الخاصة و العامة .
من هذا المنطلق وإدراكا من المشرع العماني لهذه الأبعاد كانت فكرة مشروع قانون المعاملات الإلكترونية والذي ترجم إلى أرض الواقع ليكون أول تشريع عماني  ينظم المعاملات الإلكترونية ويضع لها الضوابط والأحكام ، والحقيقة أن هذا المشروع شأنه شأن بعض التشريعات المقارنة [32] قد أولي البيانات الخاصة المتدوله حماية هامة أفرد لها بابا مستقلا هو الباب السابع بعنوان " حماية المعلومات الخاصة" عالج فيه كافة الموضوعات التي تتعلق بهذه البيانات وذلك على النحو التالي:
*اولا. المعلومات الخاصة وموافقة ذوي الشأن:* 
لو أمعني النظر في المادة 43 من مشروع القانون والذي نصت على: "يجوز لأية جهة حكومية أو مقدم خدمات تصديق أن يجمع بيانات شخصية مباشرة من الشخص الذي تجمع عنه البيانات أو من غيره  بعد الموافقة الصريحة لذلك الشخص ، وذلك فقط لأغراض إصدار شهادة أو المحافظة عليها أو تسهيل ذلك. ولا يجوز جمع البيانات أو معالجتها أو استخدامها لأي غرض آخر دون الموافقة الصريحة للشخص المجموعة عنه البيانات."" لتضح لنا أن القاعدة العامة التي نص عليها المشروع هي حماية البيانات الشخصية وعدم تخزينها أو معالجتها إلا بموافقة صريحة من ذوي الشأن . والعلة في ضرورة الحصول على موافقة صاحب الشأن أن هذه البيانات وإن كانت ضرورية لإصدار شهادة التصديق الإلكتروني إلا أنها تمس خصوصية الشخص نفسه ، وقد تمتد إلى حياته العائلية .
ومع ذلك وكإستثناء من القاعدة العامة أجاز المشروع الحصول على البيانات الشخصية أو الإفصاح عنها أو توفيرها أو معالجتها وبدون الحصول على الموافقة الصريحة لذوي الشأن وذلك في حالات محددة على سبيل الحصر وهي :
1.إذا كانت ضرورية لغرض منع أو كشف جريمة بناء على طلب رسمي من جهات التحقيق.
2.إذا كانت مطلوبة أو مصرحاً بها بموجب أي قانون أو كان ذلك بقرار من المحكمة.
3.إذا كانت البيانات ضرورية لتقدير أو تحصيل أية ضريبة أو رسوم .
4.إذا كانت المعالجة ضرورية لحماية مصلحة حيوية للشخص المجموعة عنه البيانات.  
*ثانيا. ضمان سرية البيانات الشخصية:*
قاعده أخري اقرها المشرع العماني ، وهي أنه يجب على مقدم خدمات التصديق الإلكتروني أن يتاخذ كافة  الإجراءات الضرورية اللازمة لضمان سرية البيانات الشخصية ، هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخري يلتزم بعدم نشر تلك المعطيات لأي غرض كان إلا بموافقة مسبقة من الشخص التي جمعت عنه البيانات وذلك بستثناء الحالات الأربع الواردة على سبيل الحصر في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 43.
ولهذا نصت المادة 44 من المشروع على *"" مع مراعاة الفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة، يتعين على مقدم خدمات التصديق اتباع الاجراءات المناسبة لضمان سرية البيانات الشخصية التي في عهدته في سياق القيام بواجباته ولا يجوز له  افشاء او تحويل او اعلان اونشر  تلك البيانات لأي غرض مهما كان إلا بموافقة مسبقة من الشخص الذي جمعت عنه البيانات"* .
والعلة في ذلك  هو رغبة المشرع في  إيجاد نوع من الثقة والأمان في التعاملات الالكترونية فمتي ما أحس الشخص ان بياناته الشخصية التي تجمع عنه سوف  تكون بمأمن  من الآخرين فإنه سوف يقدم  على إجراء معاملاته إلكترونيا بكل ثقة.
*ثالثا. الإعلام بحماية المعطيات:* 
عدم وجود حماية للبيانات الشخصية قبل معالجتها سوف يؤدي إلى تقاعس صاحب البيانات عن الأدلاء بها ، فضلا عن أن ذلك سؤثر سلبا في إزدهار التعاملات الإلكترونية طالما أن البيانات الشخصية غير مؤمنة بدرجة كافة ويمكن أختراق الموقع المخزنة بها وسرقتها والإستفادة منها على وجه قد يسبب ضررا بالغا لهذا الشخص ، سيما لو تعلقت هذه البيانات بحياته الخاصة أو الشخصية . من هذا المنطلق حرص المشرع العماني في مشروع القانون على إلزام مقدم خدمات التصديق الإلكتروني أن يؤمن حماية فاعلة لهذه المعطيات ، بل ويخطر صاحب الشأن نفسه بإجراءاتها ، ليس هذا فحسب بل ينبغي عليه أن يزود صاحب البيانات بنظام الدخول إلى إجراءات الحماية المذكورة بطريقة سهلة وبسيطة .
لهذا نص في *المادة 45 على "" يجب على أي شخص يسيطر على بيانات شخصية بحكم عمله في معاملات إلكترونية ، قبل معالجة تلك البيانات ،إعلام الشخص الذي جمعت عنه  بواسطة إشعار خاص بالاجراءات التي يتبعها لحماية البيانات الشخصية، ويجب أن تتضمن هذه الإجراءات تحديد هوية المسئول عن المعالجة وطبيعة البيانات والغرض من معالجتها وطرق ومواقع المعالجة و كل المعلومات الضرورية لضمان معالجة مأمونة للبيانات.*
*رابعا. حق النفاذ إلى المعطيات وتعديلها:*
لم ينكر المشروع على صاحب الشهادة ، الحق في النفاذ إلى  البيانات أو المعلومات الشخصية الخاصة به وتعديلها. فهذه البيانات تتعلق بشخصه هو وليس بحقوق الغير ، ولذلك لو تعلقت بحقوق الغير أو كان من شأن تعديلها التأثير على المركز القانوني للآخرين المتعاملين في هذه الشهادة فإنه يجب إعلامهم بهذه التغييرات.
وحق النفاذ إلى المعطيات وتعديلها مخول لصاحب الشهادة  ويشمل  الدخول إلى جميع مواقع البيانات الشخصية المتعلقة بالشخص الذي جمعت عنه .
أما عن نطاق هذا الحق فإنه ينصرف إلى كافة البيانات والمعلومات الشخصية المعالجة والمخزنة والتي تخص صاحب شهادة التصديق الإكتروني ، لذا نصت *المادة 46 في بدايتها علي "" يجب على مقدم خدمات التصديق ، بناءً على طلب من الشخص الذي جمعت عنه البيانات،  تمكينه فور ذلك من النفاذ إلى البيانات الشخصية وتحديثها، ويشمل هذا الحق الدخول إلى جميع مواقع البيانات الشخصية المتعلقة بالشخص الذي جمعت عنه ......""*
وحتى يمكن لصاحب الشهادة النفاذ إلى النظام المعلوماتي الخاص ببياناته الشخصية التى تمت معالجتها ، فإنه يجب مساعدته تقنيا وذلك بوضع الإمكانيات المناسبة تحت تصرفه حتى يتمكن من أن يرسل طلبه بتعديل المعلومات إلكترونيا لذلك نصت المادة 46  في نهايتها على* "......   وعليه وضع وسائل التقنية المناسبة لتمكينه من ذلك بطريقة إلكترونية "*" * .* 
*خامسا. حق العميل في الإعتراض على معالجة بياناته الشخصية:*
كفل المشروع لصاحب البيانات الحق في الإعتراض على معالجة البيانات الشخصية الخاصة به ، ولذلك فإنه لايجبر على قبول الوثائق الإلكترونية المتضمنة هذه البيانات .
ولهذا نصت *المادة 47 من المشروع على " يحظر على مستخدمي البيانات الشخصية التي جمعت وفقاً للمادة (42) من هذا القانون إرسال وثائق إلكترونية إلى الشخص الذي جمعت عنه البيانات إذا كان يرفض قبولها صراحه.*
والسبب في ذلك أن صاحب البيانات  الشخصية لم يوافق بدأءة على التعامل في هذه المعطيات الشخصية ومعالجتها ، ومن ثم فإنه لا يجبر على قبول هذه البيانات في صورة وثائق إلكترونية. 
*سادسا.عدم جوزا معالجة البيانات متى ما سببت ضررا:*
قاعدة أخرى أقرها المشرع العماني في المشروع  تمثلت  في عدم جواز القيام بمعالجة البيانات الشخصية متى ما كان من شأن هذه المعالجة التسبب بضرر للأشخاص الذين جمعت عنهم البيانات أو تنال من حقوقهم أو من حرياتهم.
والسبب في ذلك أن الهدف من تجميع البيانات ومعالجتها تمكين صاحبها من إجراء معاملاته إلكترونيا وليس الاضرار به والنيل من حرياته .
لذا نصت *الماد 48"" لا يجوز معالجة بيانات شخصية بواسطة أي مسيطر على البيانات إذا كانت تلك المعالجة تسبب ضرراً للأشخاص الذين جمعت عنهم البيانات أو تنال من حقوقهم أوحرياتهم*.
*سابعا . نقل البيانات الخاصة وتحويلها إلى خارج السلطنة:*
حرصا من المشرع العماني على توفير المستوى الكافي والمناسب من الحماية للبيانات والمعطيات الشخصية التي يتعين تحويلها إلى خارج السلطنة فقد إشترط أن يؤخذ في الإعتبار عند تحويل تلك البيانات  توفير الحماية الازمة والمناسبة لها وبصفة خاصة طبيعة المعلومات ومصدرها والدولة المرسلة لها والأغراض المراد معالجة البيانات لها بالإضافة إلى القانون الواجب التطبيق في الدولة المعنية الالتزامات الدولية لتلك الدولة وأي   نظام أو  سلوك أو قواعـــد ذات صلة مطبقة فيها و الاجراءات الأمنية المتخذة لحماية تلك البيانات في تلك الدولة .
لذا* نص في المادة 49 على ""عندما يتعين تحويل البيانات الشخصية إلى خارج السلطنة يجب أن يؤخذ في الاعتبار المستوى الكافي من الحماية لهذه البيانات وبصفة خاصة ما يلي:-*
*(أ‌)  * *طبيعة البيانات الشخصية.*
*(ب) مصدر المعلومات المضمنة في البيانات.*
*(ج) القطر أو الأقليم الذي ينتهي إليه تحويل البيانات.*
*(د) الأغراض المراد معالجة البيانات من أجلها ومدتها.*
*(هـ) القانون المطبق في  القطر أو الإقليم المعني.*
*(و) الالتزامات الدولية لذلك القطر أو الأقليم.*
*(ز) أي نظام سلوك أو قواعـــد ذات صلة مطبقة في ذلك القطر أو الإقليم.*
*(ح) الاجراءات الأمنية المتخذة لحماية تلك البيانات في ذلك القطر أو الإقليم*.
*بالاضافة إلى الضوابط السابقة التي فرضها المشروع لأجل  توفير حماية قانونيةللخصوصية المعلوماتية  نجده أيضا وفر حماية جنائية لها من خلال تجريمه لبعض الأفعال التي من شأنها المساس بهذا الحق  ويتجلي هذا بوضوح من خلال المادة ة 52 من المشروع  والتي نصت على ""مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون الجزاء العماني أو أي قانون آخر ،يعاقب بالسجن لمدة لا تتجاوز سنتين و بغرامة لا تتجاوز ــــ /5000 ر0ع**(خمسة آلاف ريال عماني) أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من:-*
*1.* *تسبب عمداً في تعديل غير مرخص به في محتويات أي حاسب آلي بقصد إضعاف فاعليته أو منع أو تعويق الدخول إلى أي برنامج أو بيانات محفوظة فيه او اضعاف فاعلية ذلك البرنامج أو اضعاف الاعتماد على تلك البيانات إذا تم ذلك التعديل بإحدى الطرق الآتية:*
*(أ‌)       * *شطب أي برنامج أو بيانات محفوظة في الحاسب الآلي.*
*(ب‌)   * *إضافة أي برنامج أو بيانات إلى محتويات الحاسب الآلي.*
*(ج‌)    * *أي فعل يسهم في إحداث ذلك التعديل.*

*2.* *اخترق جهاز حاسب آلي أو منظومة حاسبات آلية أو موقع على الأنترنت  أو شبكة أنترنت وترتب على ذلك:* 
*         أ  /    تعطيل أنظمة تشغيل جهاز الحاسب الآلي أو منظومة الحاسبات الآلية.* 
*         ب /   إتلاف برامج الحاسب الآلي أو الحاسبات الآلية وما تحتويه من معلومات.*
*         ج /    سرقة المعلومات.*
*          د  /   استخدام المعلومات التي تتضمنها مخرجات الحاسبات الآلية في أغراض غير   مشروعة  .     * 
*         هـ /   إدخال معلومات غير صحيحة.* 
*3.  * *دخل بطريق الغش إلى نظام معلومات أو قاعدة بيانات بغرض العبث بالتوقيعات الإلكترونية.*
*4.  * *قام بطريقة غير مشروعة بكشف مفاتيح لفض التشفير أو فض تشفير معلومات مودعة لديه.*
*5.  * *ا ستعمل بصفة غير مشروعة عناصر تشفير شخصية متعلقة بتوقيع غيره.*
*6.* *اخترق أو اعترض معلومات أو بيانات مشفرة أو قام بفض شفرتها عمداً دون مسوغ  قانوني، وتضاعف العقوبة إذا كانت المعلومات أو البيانات تتعلق بسر من أسرار الدولة.*
*7.  * *قام عمداً بفض معلومات أو بيانات مشفرة بأية طريقة في غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً.* 
*8.  * * قام عمداً بإنشاء أو نشر شهادة أو زود بمعلومات إلكترونية غير صحيحة لغرض غير مشروع*
*9.* *قدم  بيانات غير صحيحه عن هويته أو تفويضه لمقدم خدمات التصديق  بغرض طلب  إصدار أو إلغاء أو تعليق شهادة .*
*10.     * *قام عمداً دون صلاحية بكشف بيانات سرية تمكن من الوصول إليها بما له من سلطات بموجب هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر.*
*11.                    * *مارس نشاط مقدم خدمات تصديق بدون ترخيص.*
*12.                    * *استعمل بصفة غير مشروعة أداة إنشاء توقيع متعلقة بتوقيع شخص آخر.*
*13* *.قام بالدخول غير المشروع إلى حاسب آلي بقصد ارتكاب جريمة أو تسهيل ارتكاب جريمة سواء بواسطته أو بواسطة شخص آخر.*
*14* *زور سجلاً إلكترونياً أو توقيعاً إلكترونياً أو استعمل أيا من ذلك مع علمه بتزويره.*
*15* *  قام عمداً بطريقة غير مشروعة بنشر أو تسهيل نشرأو استعمال  سجل إلكتروني أو توقيع إلكتروني أو فض شفرته. وتضاعف العقوبة إذا كان مرتكب الجريمة أميناً على ذلك  السجل أوالتوقيع  بمقتضى مهنته أو وظيفته.*







*الخلاصة*

مما تقدم نستنتج الطريق الجديد السريع للمعلومات The new information superhighway جلب الهموم لكثير من الناس بسبب حساسية المعلومات الخاصة التي تجمع في القطاعين العام والخاص . مما دفع كثير من البلدان إلى سن قوانين تتحكم في اساءة استعمال وتخزين البيانات في قواعد البيانات الاليه واليدويه. تعرف  باسم قوانين حمايه البيانات .
ومن هذه الدول كانت السلطنة التي وفرت حماية تقنية وقانونية كبيرة للبيانات الشخصية .




















*قائمة المراجع*

*أولا . المراجع العربية:*

1.          الدكتور . أسامة عبدالله قايد : الحماية الجنائية للحياة الخاصة وبنوك المعلومات " ط 3" دار النهضة العربية 1994م
2.   الدكتور . حسام الدين كامل الأهواني : الحماية القانونية للحياة الخاصة في مواجهة الحاسب الآلي ، بحث مقدم لمؤتمر الكويت الأول للقانون والحاسب الآلي ، كلية الحقوق ، جامعة الكويت ، الطبعة الأولى 1994م
3.   الدكتور سعيد سالم جويلي : الحق في الخصوصية للمستهلك في التجارة الإلكترونية ، ورقة عمل مقدمة إلى المؤتمر الدولي الأول لقانون الإنترنت المنعقد في الغردقة بجمهورية مصر العربية في الفترة 21-25/8/2005 م
4.   الدكتور فاروق محمد الأباصيري :عقد الاشتراك في قواعد المعلومات عبر شبكة الإنترنت " ط 1" دار الجامعة الجديدة للنشر 2002 
5.          الدكتور. عمر أبو بكر بن يونس، الجرائم الناشئة عن استخدام الإنترنت – دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة 2004
6.   الدكتور. محمد عبد المحسن المقاطع : نحو صياغة جديدة لمفهوم الحياة الخاصة للأفراد وضماناتها في مواجهة تهديدات الكمبيوتر، بحث مقدم لمؤتمر الكويت الأول للقانون والحاسب الآلي ، كلية الحقوق ، جامعة الكويت ، الطبعة الأولى 1994م
7.   الدكتور : ممدوح خليل بحر: حماية الحياة الخاصة في القانون الجنائي ، مكتبة دار الثقافة للنشر والتوزيع ، الأردن 1996م  
8.          الدكتور . يونس عرب :
·       الخصوصية وحماية البيانات، بحث منشور على شبكة الإنترنت من خلال موقع www.arablaw.net
·       الخصوصية وحماية البيانات، بحث منشور على شبكة الإنترنت من خلال موقع www.arablaw.net
·  دور حماية الخصوصية في تشجيع الاندماج بالمجتمع الرقمي- ورقة عمل مقدمة الى :-  ندوة اخلاق المعلومات - نادي المعلومات العربي – 16-17 اكتوبر 2002 – عمان – الاردن
·  المخاطر التي تهدد الخصوصية وخصوصية المعلومات في العالم الرقمي ، بحث منشور على شبكة الإنترنت www.arablaw.org

*ثانيا المراجع الأجنبية:*
1.    APC. Servicio informativo de Cerigua . Newsgroup posting on reg.guatemala. Online. Available at: <http://www.antenna.nl/news/reg/guatemala/mn02725.html
2.    Base de Datos Pol&iacute;ticos de las Américas. _Constituci&oacute;n Pol&iacute;tica del Per&uacute;, 1993_ (July 1st, 1993). Translated by the author of this essay. Online. Available at: <http://www.georgetown.edu/pdba/Constitutions/Peru/peru.html
3.    Guadamuz A, ‘Habeas Data: The Latin-American Response to Data Protection’, 2000 (2) The Journal of Information, Law and Technology (JILT). http://elj.warwick.ac.uk/jilt/00-2/guadamuz.html
4.    Miller, A (1971), _The Assault on Privacy,_ Ann Arbor, University of Michigan Press
5.    United Nations, Economic  and Soociad council . E/c.IV. 4/116,23 Jon 1973
6.    Westin, A F , _Privacy and Freedom_, New York, Atheneum. (1967).


*الفهرس*مقدمة2

مبحث تمهيدي. 5
الإطار العام لمشروع قانون المعاملات الإلكترونية5

المبحث الأول. 9
ماهية الحق في الخصوصية المعلوماتية9

المبحث الثاني. 25
حماية  الخصوصية المعلوماتية25

الخلاصة34

قائمة المراجع35

الفهرس. 37
*[1]**أنظر مثلا المواد 27/ 30  من النظام الأساسي للسلطنة الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 101/1996*

[2]*يقصد ببنوك المعلومات : تكوين قواعد بيانات تفيد موضوعا معينا وتهدف لخدمة غرض معين ، ومعالجتها بواسطة أجهزة الحاسبات الإلكترونية لإرجاعها في صورة معلومات تفيد مستخدمين مختلفين في أغراض معينة ومتعددة ، فقد يجري تحليلها للوقوف على النواحي الاستهلاكية القائمة في المجتمع ، وقد تتعلق باعتبارات الأمن لدى أجهزة الشرطة ، وقد تكون لأغراض التأمين أو الدراسات السياسية والسكانية والاجتماعية. أو هي مجموعة المعلومات التي يتم معالجتها إلكترونيا من أجل بثها عبر شبكة الإنترنت ، بحيث يمكن للمشترك الوصول إليها من خلال ربط الكمبيوتر الخاص به بشبكة الإنترنت. أما من الناحية الفنية فيقصد بها "" العمليات المختلفة للحاسب الآلي من تسجيل  وتصنيف للبيانات "" أنظر الدكتور . أسامة عبدالله قايد : الحماية الجنائية للحياة الخاصة وبنوك المعلومات " ط 3" دار النهضة العربية 1994م ص 48 & الدكتور فاروق محمد الأباصيري :عقد الاشتراك في قواعد المعلومات عبر شبكة الإنترنت " ط 1" دار الجامعة الجديدة للنشر 2002 ص 9& الدكتور سعيد سالم جويلي : الحق في الخصوصية للمستهلك في التجارة الإلكترونية ، ورقة عمل مقدمة إلى المؤتمر الدولي الأول لقانون الإنترنت المنعقد في الغردقة بجمهورية مصر العربية في الفترة 21-25/8/2005 م ص 246& يونس عرب : الخصوصية وحماية البيانات، بحث منشور على شبكة الإنترنت من خلال موقع* *www.arablaw.net** ص 12*

*[3]**هيئة ذات كيان مستقل تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية والاستقلال المالي والإداري. أنشئت بموجب المرسوم السلطاني رقم ( 52/ 2006 ) والصادر بتاريخ 31 مايو 2006م، وتتبع لوزير الاقتصاد الوطني.
وتعد الهيئة هي الجهة المسئولة عن تنفيذ الإستراتيجية الوطنية لمجتمع عمان الرقمي والحكومة الالكترونية، حيث تقوم بتنفيذ مشاريع البنية الأساسية والإشراف على جميع المشاريع ذات العلاقة بعمان الرقمية ، وتعمل الهيئة بالتنسيق مع جميع الفئات الرئيسية لعمان الرقمية والتي تمثل الوحدات الحكومية وقطاع الأعمال والأفراد على تنفيذ مجموعة من المشاريع والآليات الهادفة إلى رفع مستوى كفاءة وفاعلية الخدمات الحكومية، وتعزيز قطاع الأعمال، وتزويد المواطنين بالمهارات والمعرفة اللازمة للتفاعل مع الخدمات الإلكترونية، بحيث ينساب الاتصال وتتدفق المعلومات وتتوفر الخدمات ويتعزز التواصل بين هذه الفئات عبر الوسائط الإلكترونية بجودة وسرعة فائقة، تلبي احتياجات المجتمع وتطلعاته المستقبلية.
كما تعمل الهيئة كمركز كفاءة لأفضل التطبيقات للإدارة الإلكترونية، عبر تسخير تقنيات المعلومات والاتصال لتوفير خدمات فاعلة، وتحقيق التكامل بين كافة القطاعات، ورفع كفاءة منافذ توصيل الخدمات الإلكترونية*

[4]*تنص المادة 12 من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان على أنه "" لا يتعرض أحد لتدخل تعسفي في حياته الخاصة أو أسرته أو مسكنه أو مراسلاته أو لحملات على شرفه وسمعته . ولكل شخص الحق في حماية القانون من مثل هذا التدخل أو تلك الحملات "" أنظر في ذلك:*
*United Nations, Economic  and Soociad council . E/c.IV. 4/116,23 Jon 1973,p.10*


[5]*الدكتور : ممدوح خليل بحر: حماية الحياة الخاصة في القانون الجنائي ، مكتبة دار الثقافة للنشر والتوزيع ، الأردن 1996م  ص 80*

[6]*تنص المادة 18 " الحرية الشخصية مكفولة وفقا للقانون ولا يجوز القبض على إنسان أو تفتيشه أو حجزه أو حبسه أو تحديد إقامته أو تقيد حريته في الإقامة التنقل إلا وفق القانون "" في حين أن المادة 27 تنص على أنه "" للمساكن حرمة ، فلا يجوز دخولها بغير إذن أهلها إلا في الأحوال التي يعينها القانون وبالكيفية المنصوص عليها فيه"" أما المادة 30 فإنها تنص على أنه "....... حرية المراسلات البريدية والبرقية والمخاطبات الهاتفية وغيرها من وسائل الاتصال مصونة ، سريتها مكفولة ، فلا يجوز مراقبتها أو تفتيشها أو إفشاء سريتها أو تأخيرها إلا في الحالات التي بينها القانون وبالإجراءات المنصوص عليها فيه*

[7]*الدكتور . حسام الدين كامل الأهواني : الحماية القانونية للحياة الخاصة في مواجهة الحاسب الآلي ، بحث مقدم لمؤتمر الكويت الأول للقانون والحاسب الآلي ، كلية الحقوق ، جامعة الكويت ، الطبعة الأولى 1994م ص 89-99*

[8]*الدكتور يونس عرب : الخصوصية وحماية البيانات، بحث منشور على شبكة الإنترنت من خلال موقع* *www.arablaw.net** ص 12*


*[9]** الدكتور. عمر أبو بكر بن يونس، الجرائم الناشئة عن استخدام الإنترنت – دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة 2004 ص 614*

[10]*الدكتور. محمد عبد المحسن المقاطع : نحو صياغة جديدة لمفهوم الحياة الخاصة للأفراد وضماناتها في مواجهة تهديدات الكمبيوتر، بحث مقدم لمؤتمر الكويت الأول للقانون والحاسب الآلي ، كلية الحقوق ، جامعة الكويت ، الطبعة الأولى 1994م ص174*

*[11]**  Westin, A F , Privacy and Freedom, New York, Atheneum. (1967).*
*مشار إليه في  د. يونس عرب* *دور حماية الخصوصية في تشجيع الاندماج بالمجتمع الرقمي- ورقة عمل مقدمة الى :-  ندوة اخلاق المعلومات - نادي المعلومات العربي – 16-17 اكتوبر 2002 – عمان – الاردن*

*[12]**  Miller, A (1971), The Assault on Privacy, Ann Arbor, University of Michigan Press.*
*مشار إليه في د. يونس عرب – دور حماية الخصوصية في تشجيع الإندماج بالمجتمع الرقمي- مرجع سابق*

*[13]** د. يونس عرب – دور حماية الخصوصية في تشجيع الاندماج بالمجتمع الرقمي – مرجع سابق*

[14]*الدكتور . محمد عبد المحسن المقاطع ، المرجع السابق 175.*

*[15]**Guadamuz A, ‘Habeas Data: The Latin-American Response to Data Protection’, 2000 (2) The Journal of Information, Law and Technology (JILT). <http://elj.warwick.ac.uk/jilt/00-2/guadamuz.html*>

*[16]**APC. Servicio informativo de Cerigua . Newsgroup posting on reg.guatemala. Online. Available at: <http://www.antenna.nl/news/reg/guatemala/mn02725.html*

*[17]**See:*
*-         * *Base de Datos Pol&iacute;ticos de las Américas. Constituci&oacute;n Pol&iacute;tica del Per&uacute;, 1993 (July 1st, 1993). Translated by the author of this essay. Online. Available at: <http://www.georgetown.edu/pdba/Constitutions/Peru/peru.html*
*-         * *Guadamuz A, ‘Habeas Data: The Latin-American Response to Data Protection’, 2000 (2) The Journal of Information, Law and Technology (JILT). <http://elj.warwick.ac.uk/jilt/00-2/guadamuz.html*>

*[18]** الدكتور يونس عرب، المرجع السابق*

*[19]** أنظر الدكتور يونس عرب – الخصوصية وحماية البيانات – ورقة بحثية منشورة على موقع* *www.arablaw.org** .* 

[20]*من الأمثلة على ذلك المركز الذي تنشئه هيئة تقنية المعلومات بالسلطنة والذي يعرف بإسم المركز الوطني لتأمين البيانات ضد الكوارث*

*[21]** الدكتور يونس بن عرب : الخصوصية وحماية البيانات ،* *المرجع السابق ، ص 13 وما بعدها* 

*[22]** من الأمثلة على هذه المؤسسات بالسلطنة وزارة الصحة  ودائرة الأحوال المدنية بشرطة عمان السلطانية ، ووزارة القوي العاملة، وزارة التعاليم العالي ( مركز القبول الموحد) وزارة التجارة والصناعة. * 

*[23]** من الأمثلة على هذه الشركات : قطاع البنوك وقطاع التأمين* 

*[24]** د. هشام محمد فريد رستم ، قانون العقوبات ومخاطر تقنية المعلومات ، مكتبة الآلات الحديثة  1992. ص 180*

[25]*Guadamuz A, op . cit , p 3*
*[26]** فعلى سبيل المثال ، وجه الرئيس الأمريكي ريغان عام 1984 الى شبكة (* *NEA** ) الدعوة للبحث عن طرق تنتج شبكات هاتفية آمنة بشكل اكبر للاتصالات الخاصة بالمعلومات الحكومية الحساسة ، ألا أن تكاليف تركيب هواتف آمنة وبمساعدة نبائط (الخلط) تعتبر عالية ، وقد كشفت شركة (* *BT** بريتيش تيليكوم ) في المملكة المتحدة النقاب في عام 1986 عن نبيطة**على شكل شريحة تقوم بالتشفير وتعمل على خلط المعلومات بما يتيح التمويه قبل أن يتم إرسالها على خطوط المواصلات ، لكن الواقع العملي كشف عن استخدام وسائل تقنية تبطل مفعول مثل هذه النبائط الإلكترونية.*

*[27]** يمكن الوقوف على مئات التقارير في هذا الشان والعديد من الابحاث والداسات و الشهادات المبداة امام الكونجرس الامريكي وامام البرلمان الاوروبي في مواقع  شبكة  الانترنت المتخصصة بموضوع الخصوصية*.

*[28]**الدكتور يونس عرب : المخاطر التي تهدد الخصوصية وخصوصية المعلومات في العالم الرقمي ، بحث منشور على شبكة الإنترنت* *www.arablaw.org** ص 3*

*[29]** الدكتور يونس عرب : المخاطر التي تهدد الخصوصية ... ، مرجع سابق ص 3* 

*[30]**انظر :- مؤلف* *ulrich sieber* *  ، جرائم تقنية المعلومات ،  بالفرنسية والالمانية  1994 ص 423*

*[31]** مثلما حدث مؤخرا في البرازيل عندما طلبت السلطات القضائية من شركة جوجل في البرازيل بتقديم بيانات ومعلومات عن الذين يسيئون إستخدام خدمات الشبكة الإلكترونية الإجتماعية التابعة لها في البرازيل والمعروفة باسم أوركت لمزيد من التفاصيل: أنظر جريدة اليوم السابع العدد 50 الصادر في 25/4/2008م*

*[32]**أنظر مثلا الباب السادس من قانون المبادلات والتجارة الإلكترونية التونسي 83/2000*

----------


## متأمل خير

شكرا  جزيلاً  على موضوعاتك القيمة

----------


## sakr

الف شكر يا دكتور حسين على هذ الموضوع المهم وبارك الله فى امثالكم الذين يذللون العلم لطالبيه

----------

